#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  AspenOne 7.3

## dsp151

AspenTech Aspen Exchanger Design & Rating 7.3 | 635.3 mb

The Aspen Exchanger Design and Rating (EDR) product family comprises the broadest range of heat exchanger design software in the world and utilizes proprietary methods backed up by more than thirty-five years of practical in-house research.

Company Overview

From our roots at MIT to the groundbreaking release of aspenONE V7, AspenTech has always been at the forefront of innovation in the process industries. With integrated aspenONE solutions, process manufacturers can implement best practices for optimizing their engineering, manufacturing, and supply chains. As a result, AspenTech customers are better able to achieve their operational excellence goals  increasing capacity, improving margins, reducing costs, and becoming more energy efficient.
Today, aspenONE solutions are used by virtually every leading company in the process manufacturing industry. As 2011 marks AspenTech's 30th Anniversary, over 75,000 users at over 1,500 companies have come to rely on us to achieve superior financial and operating results. AspenTech's leadership and experience is manifested in aspenONE V7. It represents best practices for process optimization. It redefines ease-of-use in software for the process industries. It makes operational excellence achievable and  even in the face of today's market challenges  easier than you think.

About Aspen Exchanger Design & Rating (EDR)

Integration with AspenTech's simulation, Basic Engineering and EDR tools enable process engineers, thermal equipment specialists and mechanical engineers to collaborate together to simultaneously maximize equipment and process performance.

Our aim is to enhance the value of heat transfer solutions by providing the most integrated product offering across the widest range of technology. This allows you to use the most advanced physically-based modeling, from equipment design and overall process design through to optimization and operational monitoring.

Products included in the Aspen EDR product family include:

- Aspen Air Cooled Exchanger(formerly Aspen Acol+) - Provides for the design, checking, and simulation of air-cooled or other crossflow heat exchangers
- Aspen Fired Heater - Simulation or operational troubleshooting of gas or oil fired process heaters
- Aspen FRAN - Simulates the performance of shell & tube feedwater heaters where boiler feed is heated by steam or condensate for power applications
- Aspen HTFS Research Network - A comprehensive reference to the science and technology supporting the Aspen EDR suite of thermal design programs
- Aspen MUSE - Design and performance simulation of multi-stream, plate-fin heat exchangers
- Aspen Plate Exchanger(formerly Aspen Plate+) - Design, checking, and simulation of plate heat exchangers
- Aspen Plate Fin Exchanger - Design, simulation and rating of multi-stream plate-fin heat exchangers
- Aspen Shell & Tube Exchanger(formerly Aspen Tasc+) - Design, checking, and simulation of shell & tube, double pipe, or multi-tube hairpin exchangers
- Aspen Shell & Tube Mechanical(formerly Aspen Teams) - Complete mechanical design or rating of shell & tube heat exchangers and basic pressure vessels

What's New in V7.3

- Aspen Exchanger Design & Rating - Compatible with Windows 7 (32 or 64 bit)
- Aspen Shell & Tube Mechanical  ASME 2010 Section VIII, Div 1 update
- Aspen Shell & Tube Exchanger  better prediction of properties for streams with 2 immiscible liquid phases
- Aspen Plate Fin Exchanger  layered schematic diagram
- Aspen Fired Heater  alternative gas side heat transfer correlations
- Run-time integration for Aspen Plate Fin Exchanger and Aspen HYSYS
- Run-time integration for Aspen Fired Heater and Aspen HYSYS



Name: AspenTech Aspen Exchanger Design & Rating
Version: 7.3 (25.0.0.2677)


Creator: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Interface: english
OS: Windows XP / Vista / Seven
Size: 635.3 mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AspenOne 7.3

----------


## hamunaptra

and full dvd aspenone 7.3 ?

----------


## dsp151

my Dear Friends, Please Wait

----------


## kevennn

We are looking forward to full version of aspen 7.3 with pefect ********. ******** for 2006.5 caused so many problems.

----------


## carboglass

Thank you!

----------


## carboglass

> We are looking forward to full version of aspen 7.3 with pefect ********. ******** for 2006.5 caused so many problems.



The 2006.5 does not create a license for fin plate and fired heater. I could get the license for this application if somebody is working for a new perfect ******** please share it as soon as possible. If anybody know how get the license for fin plate an fired heater share the procedure.

----------


## alizadeh.ali

and 7.3 full DVD?

----------


## jebat9876

Yup, anyone have the aspenOne 7.3 full...?? - it will helps for those having problems win 7 64bit installation..TQ

----------


## naeem_engr

Hi all,

I  have recieved AspenONE V7.3 full DVD set, but i am facing problems in it's installation ...The problem which i am facing is "" The Application was unable to satart correctly 
(0xc000007b). Click ok to close the application""

plz anyone here who will let me know about this problem... what about it's -----? does the ----- "Magnitude" which we are using for previous versions also suitable for version 7.3??? Any idea.....
any body have tried this version....??


I will b very thank full to all you guys...

Thanks and regards,

----------


## thaihy

> Hi all,
> 
> I  have recieved AspenONE V7.3 full DVD set, but i am facing problems in it's installation ...The problem which i am facing is "" The Application was unable to satart correctly 
> (0xc000007b). Click ok to close the application""
> 
> plz anyone here who will let me know about this problem... what about it's -----? does the ----- "Magnitude" which we are using for previous versions also suitable for version 7.3??? Any idea.....
> any body have tried this version....??
> 
> 
> ...



Dear buddy, we are waiting for an Installer to try...please would you upload it? many thanks in advance

----------


## mkhurram79

> AspenTech Aspen Exchanger Design & Rating 7.3 | 635.3 mb
> 
> The Aspen Exchanger Design and Rating (EDR) product family comprises the broadest range of heat exchanger design software in the world and utilizes proprietary methods backed up by more than thirty-five years of practical in-house research.
> 
> Company Overview
> 
> From our roots at MIT to the groundbreaking release of aspenONE V7, AspenTech has always been at the forefront of innovation in the process industries. With integrated aspenONE solutions, process manufacturers can implement best practices for optimizing their engineering, manufacturing, and supply chains. As a result, AspenTech customers are better able to achieve their operational excellence goals  increasing capacity, improving margins, reducing costs, and becoming more energy efficient.
> Today, aspenONE solutions are used by virtually every leading company in the process manufacturing industry. As 2011 marks AspenTech's 30th Anniversary, over 75,000 users at over 1,500 companies have come to rely on us to achieve superior financial and operating results. AspenTech's leadership and experience is manifested in aspenONE V7. It represents best practices for process optimization. It redefines ease-of-use in software for the process industries. It makes operational excellence achievable and  even in the face of today's market challenges  easier than you think.
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## feune111962

> Hi all,
> 
> I  have recieved AspenONE V7.3 full DVD set, but i am facing problems in it's installation ...The problem which i am facing is "" The Application was unable to satart correctly 
> (0xc000007b). Click ok to close the application""
> 
> plz anyone here who will let me know about this problem... what about it's -----? does the ----- "Magnitude" which we are using for previous versions also suitable for version 7.3??? Any idea.....
> any body have tried this version....??
> 
> 
> ...



It seems that this windows error happens when you try to access some ressources for which you do not have the access rights. From what I can see in google, there are many reasons which causes this error (Norton, graphic card drivers etc.) so it is difficult to help without being in front of your PC. I am quite sure that magnitude is not the problem.

----------


## naeem_engr

is there anybody who can share license ****** for Aspen v7.3, i need it ASAP.
previous ****** which was being used for v7,7.1 and 7.2 does not work for v7.3..
could any body help me..


i will be very thankful for that..See More: AspenOne 7.3

----------


## patelashu_82

if any one having Aspenone 7.3 full DVD pack kindly upload same

----------


## mouss

if any one having Aspenone 7.3 full DVD pack kindly upload it

Many thanks

----------


## carboglass

My AES 7.3 is sick!1 it is waiting for its new ********

----------


## mouss

come on carboglass  :Smile:   :Smile: 
we are still waiting for full AES V7.3 !!!

Thanks for sharing asap !

----------


## sreejith

if any one having Aspenone 7.3 full DVD pack kindly upload

----------


## naeem_engr

Dear All,
download the following ******* file..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it also contains the ----- file with all installation procedure for Aspen 7.3.

let me know for further info.

----------


## sameerahmed

I Need Aspen HYSYS Please help us 
thanks
Sameer Ahmed

----------


## potatoteddy

aspenone 7.3 pls upload

----------


## axeus

Can u run  this program without dongle?????

----------


## atthasit

Thank you naeem_engr

----------


## Chemie

Hi Folks,

AspenONE v8 has been released and it has very attractive new features. easy to learn. Can anybody have -------- for v8?

----------


## mzafar

Also looking for Aspen V8... Please upload links... any one in forum..

See More: AspenOne 7.3

----------


## patelashu_82

Plzz if any one having Aspenone V8 set up plzz upload it

----------

